# Exclusive Eye test for TT Drivers



## Rosy (Mar 10, 2004)

Most non TT drivers would fail this test!

Would you rather be a passenger?

Focus on the Parrot for 10 seconds without becoming distracted!



You're right it is impossible!


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

What parrot ?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I tried for a full 3 hours and still failed


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

I keep seeing parts of a Camel!! :? 
Just going for another look .............. Purely to satisfy my curiosity of course :roll:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

I reckon that parrot's got a split personality.......

:lol: :lol:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

What Parrott? [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------

